# Can't add engine with DCS Explorer app



## haveh0 (Jan 7, 2019)

OK so i've got my track set up (RealTrax with MTH Rail King engine), power to the track seems to be good, engine is on the track, I'm connected to the MTH WiFi network (and theHome/mTH switch is set to MTH) and in the app. 

From the main screen, I tap to 'Choose or add an engine'. I have no previously installed engines or anything like that. I tap 'Add Engine' and then 'Add MTH Engine' on the following screen. It tells me it's 'Reading' for a quick second and then says 'No new engines'.

I'v repeated that process several times, disconnecting and reconnecting power, disconnecting and reconnecting from the network. Same results each time. I cannot find any info on the web for troubleshooting... is there someone out there who has been through this with any tips? Or any suggestions for general troubleshooting I might try?

Question: is there a chip in the engine itself that transmits a signal to the DCS Explorer or how is the engine info picked up by the app?


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

When that happened to me, I hooked up an old ZW and started the engine conventionally. After I was sure the engine worked, I hooked up the DCS Explorer again. Then it recognized the engine. So if you have the ability to operate the engine conventionally, give that a shot.


----------



## haveh0 (Jan 7, 2019)

beachhead2 said:


> When that happened to me, I hooked up an old ZW and started the engine conventionally. After I was sure the engine worked, I hooked up the DCS Explorer again. Then it recognized the engine. So if you have the ability to operate the engine conventionally, give that a shot.


By this do you mean like with an actual transformer and control box? 

This is going to sound incredibly dumb, but there's not a power switch or anything like that on the engine that needs to turned on, is there?

Also, would disconnecting the tender possibly have any effect? It was a pain in the butt to connect so I don't want to do it if it's not likely (beyond a hail mary) to help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The tender on the MTH locomotive MUST be connected to operate.


----------



## haveh0 (Jan 7, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The tender on the MTH locomotive MUST be connected to operate.


Would the not being connected properly prevent the DCS Explorer app from being able to find the engine?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most definitely! It has to be connected right to work.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

haveh0 said:


> By this do you mean like with an actual transformer and control box?


Yes, old school. Like a throttle. But like John said, if you don't have the tender connected, that's the place to start.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

A couple ideas:

You can only have three engines loaded at one time to your app...if you try to add a fourth it won’t add.

Also in app settings menu, you can select DCS, or DCS Explorer, select DCS Explorer.


----------



## haveh0 (Jan 7, 2019)

so after disconnecting and reconnecting EVERYTHING, including several pieces of track, several times, it's working pretty flawlessly now. My guess i that on several of those instances, it was a bad connection with the tender as my non-dainty fingers had some trouble getting in/under there to really make sure it was snapped in all the way. Luckily, my gf's dexterity and technique was far better... shouldn't be an issue moving forward.

Anyway, a successful 1st venture. Thanks for the help getting over the final hump (of the 1st of many phases).


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cool. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------

